# What do we call this decade?



## Parson (Dec 23, 2009)

There has not been consensus on the naming of this decade (popularly it ends in a few days, mathematically we have a year and a few days). Suggestions have included the Aughts, the Twenty Oh-Ohs, the Naughties, the Double O's, the Zeros, the Unies, the First Decade and others, but none has become the standard.

I can't find any of these that is an elegant nomenclature. Please weigh in on this maybe we can change the world.


----------



## iansales (Dec 23, 2009)

The Eighties. 

Well, we pretty much recycled the 1980s during the last ten years...


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

How about the New Labour disaster?


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 23, 2009)

iansales said:


> The Eighties.
> 
> Well, we pretty much recycled the 1980s during the last ten years...



 I like it.

Actually, it's a bit late wondering what we're going to call this decade, people are already thinking what to call the next decade. A few popular choices: The Teenies, the twenty-tens, the tenners...


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe it has become known as the noughties, or at least that is what I have heard it being refered to as. I like it, the noughties is a good name for the decade, but what will the next one be, the teens? the tens?
Last millennium it was easy (or at least last century) the ninteen 80's, 20's, 50's, 90's
although I'm not sure what they called the period between 1910 and 1919?
But I think we wont know how the decade will be referred to until at least half way through it, I think come 2020 we will start to name the decades the twenty 20's or the twenty 30's.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

When are we going to get back to everyone calling the year twenty something instead of two thousand and something? After all you never heard anyone last century say about the year one thousand nine hundred and something, or even nineteen hundred and something.


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 23, 2009)

I reckon that'll be come 2020, when we can quite happily add the twenty prefix without sounding too stupid, like this year can't be twenty nine can it?
Maybe twenty oh-nine
actually next year can be twenty ten, silly me, doh!


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well when did the Wright brothers make their flight for instance, was it 19 hundred and 3 or 19 oh 3?


----------



## Pyan (Dec 23, 2009)

Just ending: the Naughties.

Starting in just over a week: the Two-tens...


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe we could call it Smith......or Morey?


----------



## Parson (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think the "naughties" will fly in the states. We so seldom refer to a zero as naught, that everyone who hear naughties that we are making a moral comment on the decade as when everyone was naughty. Or.... is that what is actually meant?


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Dec 23, 2009)

If we're currently in the Naughties, shouldn't we be headed into the Nice-ies?
Sorry - I'll get me coat!


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay...I thought it was funny, anyway how about...the "scores"?


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't know what the last decade should be called but so far I've been calling next year oh-10.


----------



## Parson (Dec 24, 2009)

I will call next year 2010. Perhaps the decade in question should be called the 20 ohs?


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 24, 2009)

Parson said:


> I will call next year 2010. Perhaps the decade in question should be called the 20 ohs?


 
Twenty-Ten or Two thousand and ten?


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 24, 2009)

Parson said:


> I don't think the "naughties" will fly in the states. We so seldom refer to a zero as naught, that everyone who hear naughties that we are making a moral comment on the decade as when everyone was naughty. Or.... is that what is actually meant?


I think we should "continue" to call them the Noughties on this side of the Pond.

The citizens of the US, being of a more optimistic disposition, could call them the Cheery-Ohs, if they like....


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 24, 2009)

Parson said:


> I don't think the "naughties" will fly in the states. We so seldom refer to a zero as naught, that everyone who hear naughties that we are making a moral comment on the decade as when everyone was naughty. Or.... is that what is actually meant?


 
Well then we could call them the "nillies", e.g., Manchester defeated Tottenham two-nil. Or maybe the "lovies", e.g., Dementieva leads Williams thirty-love.

Maybe this first decade is just "Willy-Nilly"


----------



## Omphalos (Dec 25, 2009)

The Year We Make Contact?


----------



## Parson (Dec 25, 2009)

Rothgar said:


> Twenty-Ten or Two thousand and ten?



Good question. I was not clear. I meant twenty-ten. Tonight I heard my American TV broadcaster (on ESPN no less!) call the decade the twenty naughts. --- Maybe I'll be surprised?


----------



## Parson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> I think we should "continue" to call them the Noughties on this side of the Pond.
> 
> The citizens of the US, being of a more optimistic disposition, could call them the Cheery-Ohs, if they like....



Ursa, a pun? I'm shocked! To think we might waste a perfectly good breakfast cereal name on a mere decade.

(I'm not sure if Cheerios is ubiquitous, or simply American.)


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread reminds me of my grandfather's references to the first 10 years of the 20th century. He'd say stuff like, "Well, back in ought six, I could shovel 10 tons a day!"

He was a lead miner. It was his way of saying he thought you were being lazy if you complained about it being too much work when he told you to go clean the henhouse or something. I somehow doubt the truth of that story because he was only 10 years old in 'ought six'. 

So my vote is to call this decade the "Oughties".


----------



## Window Bar (Dec 27, 2009)

How about "The Twen-teens?"


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree (mostly) with WW's "oughties".  I've seen enough movies to find the "I remember back in ought seven..." appealing.  Unfortunately, I think we're gonna be stuck with "the noughties", which is just too cutesy to be taken seriously and (shock horror) sounds a little naughty.

I'd accept "the oughts" all right, though.

(yeah, Parson, we got Cheerios some time back)


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 27, 2009)

Parson said:


> To think we might waste a perfectly good breakfast cereal name on a mere decade.


 
But the name has a nice ring to it....


_(And this is a decade to which I'm sure a lot of folk would like to say goodbye.)_


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 27, 2009)

Most of you folks are comparatively young, so may not remember references to the first decade of the previous century. I was born during WW II so have a different frame of reference. It used to be a joke that old people would refer to some distant memory of something that happened in "ought seven" or some such. We thought it was funny at the time.

I guess what goes around comes around.

The oughties it is.


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 27, 2009)

The Ancient One has spoken!  

(see Interference, you're not the oldest person on the planet after all! )

Now I can imagine myself saying to my grandson sometime in the not-too-distant future, "My little Wereboo, I remember back in the "Oughties" when I had to walk .57892 miles to the bus stop, and now you only have to walk 3.0289 yards, so stop complaining!"


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

There was another war after The Great War?  Nobody tells us old geezers nothin'.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 27, 2009)

It's something you _ought_ to know.



Perhaps you've simply forgotten.

_(But as a callow youth - I'm bearly in my fifties - I would suggest that.)_


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

Talking bear!  I never seen one o' dose before - well maybe once, back in ought-seven ...


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 27, 2009)

Heh-heh! The Geezers have hijacked this thread! 

EDIT: as they ought to...


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

Seniority counts for something at last.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 27, 2009)

But _ought_ it to?

(Don't bother answering: it's an old-age ... er ... age-old question....)


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends on whether you're a Senor...or not?

Hm...where's one of those little ~ thingies when you need one over the 'n'?


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 27, 2009)

A tilde? Here's one: ñ.


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

I doñ't kñow where to look.


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 27, 2009)

Mee neether! *pouts*


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you are all 9 years too late to the party, I've seen "noughties" for 10 years now and have been using it myself for 7 or 8 years.

I'm not sure about the next decade though. The "Teenies" does not seem right.

I wonder why they didn't start naming decades until the Roaring 1920s. In the UK we had the Georgian, Victorian and Edwardian periods, but the US didn't have that excuse. And why did we change in the UK - was it the popular influence of American film and newsreels?


----------



## Interference (Dec 27, 2009)

Werewoman said:


> Mee neether! *pouts*



LOL 

(time for dinner .. see ya'll later )

Happy day-after-boxing day, btw


----------



## Parson (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks like us "geezers" have decided. The oughts it is. i will start referring to it as that and I am sure that it will catch on.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 28, 2009)

Parson said:


> It looks like us "geezers" have decided. The oughts it is. i will start referring to it as that and I am sure that it will catch on.


 
Bless you all for allowing us oldsters to prevail! It gves me such a warm feeling. Or have I wet my nappies again?


----------



## Pyan (Dec 28, 2009)

Parson said:


> It looks like us "geezers" have decided. The oughts it is. i will start referring to it as that and I am sure that it will catch on.



This side of the Pond, it's already been decided...

the noughties - Google Search


----------



## Interference (Dec 28, 2009)

pyan said:


> This side of the Pond, it's already been decided...
> 
> the noughties - Google Search



This is, of course, going to allow the current generation to mis-spell "naughty" for the rest of their lives.


----------



## jojajihisc (Dec 28, 2009)

Interregnum.


----------



## Parson (Dec 29, 2009)

Did I really type "oughts" when I meant "naughts?" I think I should put my "nappie" on my head. My Geezer status has now been confirmed.

Oh! what a sight I make.


----------



## lew82 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't we call it the tens or something? Maybe now the teens?


----------



## Parson (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm guessing Lew82 did not read the beginning of the thread. This thread was in reference to the naughts. I think this decade (or the next decade if you go by mathematics rather than semantics) will most assuredly be the "Teens."

(The Parson considers Lew82's post again. Could Lew have really meant that the first decade could be called the "tens?" If so, it would be too confusing to be popular.)


----------



## Interference (Feb 11, 2010)

The nought-to-tens would be too cumbersome, I suppose 

Even so, I think it's great to be able to say that I'm in my teens again


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 11, 2010)

I think we can probably restrict ourselves to using the terms "this decade" and "the current decade" for most purposes.


Well, until we get to 2019.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 11, 2010)

I  might not have been able to remember WW2 but I think this year should be Twenty Ten.  Seems more logical to me!


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree: it's twenty-ten this year.


----------



## Interference (Feb 11, 2010)

Ten past eight it is, then.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 11, 2010)

No, ten past nine!


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

Parson said:


> There has not been consensus on the naming of this decade (popularly it ends in a few days, mathematically we have a year and a few days). Suggestions have included the Aughts, the Twenty Oh-Ohs, the Naughties, the Double O's, the Zeros, the Unies, the First Decade and others, but none has become the standard.
> 
> I can't find any of these that is an elegant nomenclature. Please weigh in on this maybe we can change the world.


Its the TEENIES.
The naughties was 00 - 09.
Not sure what they called 10 11 & 12 but the say if you can remember them years, you werent really there (thats an old 1970's joke).


----------



## Parson (Mar 25, 2016)

michaelhall2007 said:


> Its the TEENIES.
> The naughties was 00 - 09.
> Not sure what they called 10 11 & 12 but the say if you can remember them years, you werent really there (thats an old 1970's joke).


Nothing like reviving a lost thread! 

I personally have settled on the "oughts" for last decade and now this decade will be called the teens. In we learned what we ought to do last decade, but now we are in our teens, and don't care what we ought to do.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 25, 2016)

Tweens?
Teens?

The "mind control by social media years?"


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

The polar decade?


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 11, 2016)

Polar apposite...?


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2016)

Hm, I don't think any "polar" has a chance. Aren't we in the middle of climate change aka global warming?


----------



## Extollager (Sep 12, 2016)

A low dishonest decade.

Not for the first time...

I sit in one of the dives
On Fifty-second Street
Uncertain and afraid
As the clever hopes expire
Of a low dishonest decade:
Waves of anger and fear
Circulate over the bright
And darkened lands of the earth,
Obsessing our private lives....


----------



## Parson (Sep 12, 2016)

Is this your own creation? I like it a lot.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 12, 2016)

Having DuckDuckGone (which is a bit like having Googled), I see that it's most of the first verse of a poem, with the title _September 1, 1939_, by W.H.Auden.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 12, 2016)

*The Fraught Noughties*

Great joy began another thousand years
when candles blazed for peace around the world,
but fires of hatred flamed as planes were hurled
at modern towers raising smoke and tears.
Attacks and threats of worse incensed the fears
to war of shock and awe. A piper skirled
alone at soldiers’ graves. The West unfurled
their flags to Eastern frowns and peoples’ cheers.
The swing of change then swept across the price
of oil to spoil the rhythm set on lives,
by failing banks and markets. Business hives
went bust. Recession’s muddle played with dice
revealing subtle crimes of fraud and vice.
And yet, a humble person’s joy survives.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2016)

Parson said:


> Hm, I don't think any "polar" has a chance. Aren't we in the middle of climate change aka global warming?



The Hothouse Decade?


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 12, 2016)

We should just go with the floe....


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2016)

The Roller Coaster Decade


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2016)

The Noxious Populist Decade


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The Noxious Populist Decade



Given the past couple of years this one is a contender.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2016)

Parson said:


> Given the past couple of years this one is a contender.



 Heaven help us all.


----------



## logan_run (Oct 6, 2016)

The teens!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Oct 6, 2016)

Frightening? Tiring?


----------



## Parson (Oct 6, 2016)

@logan_run --- 

@2DaveWixon --- Unfortunately


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2016)

The Vacuous Decade of Roaring Excess and Consumption.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Oct 7, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The Vacuous Decade of Roaring Excess and Consumption.



Rolls right off the tongue, doesn't it...?


----------



## Parson (Oct 7, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The Vacuous Decade of Roaring Excess and Consumption.



But that makes it sound like the 90's all over again. and the 60's, and the 20's, ah well every decade minus a major depression or war.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2016)

The Age of Ruin .


----------



## Harpo (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm calling the next decade the twoomegas. That's "two" and the plural of "omega" joined together. And instead of '20' we'll replace the 0 with an omega sign, which I don't have for typing. Obviously for 'twoomega' the gap between the tail of the 2 will join onto the beginning of the omega symbol.

I like this because until somebody bothers to draw it and upload an image, you won't find it on the Internet.


----------



## Lumens (Jul 11, 2018)

2020 will be the year of hindsight.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Harpo (Jul 11, 2018)

Thankyou tinkerdan


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 12, 2018)

tinkerdan said:


> View attachment 45567


I can't help feeling that this seems almost designed to encapsulate within it the great resistance it will face....


----------

